# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  استفن وارغو

## صخر

*اتضح بما لا يدعو مجالا للشك ان اللاعب وراغو اكبر مقلب شربه المريخ في تاريخه واصبح خصم علي اداء المريخ من يوم ان دخل تشكيلة المريخ لم يستطيع ان يقدم اداء يدل علي موهبة...
يلعب لعب ارتجالي ليس فيه اي نوع من المهارة او الموهبه ....
ولعلكم شاهدتم كيف تسيد المريخ الملعب بعد خروجه دخول العجب في الدقائق القليلة التي لعبها العجب شكل المريخ خطر داهم علي مرمي الترجي وكل ذلك بفضل التحركات الايجابية لقائده.!!!
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*اتضح بما لا يدعو مجالا للشك ان اللاعب وراغو اكبر مقلب شربه المريخ في تاريخه واصبح خصم علي اداء المريخ من يوم ان دخل تشكيلة المريخ لم يستطيع ان يقدم اداء يدل علي موهبة...
يلعب لعب ارتجالي ليس فيه اي نوع من المهارة او الموهبه ....
ولعلكم شاهدتم كيف تسيد المريخ الملعب بعد خروجه دخول العجب في الدقائق القليلة التي لعبها العجب شكل المريخ خطر داهم علي مرمي الترجي وكل ذلك بفضل التحركات الايجابية لقائده.!!!
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انت قاصد وارغو ياتو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

اتضح بما لا يدعو مجالا للشك ان اللاعب وراغو اكبر مقلب شربه المريخ في تاريخه واصبح خصم علي اداء المريخ من يوم ان دخل تشكيلة المريخ لم يستطيع ان يقدم اداء يدل علي موهبة...
يلعب لعب ارتجالي ليس فيه اي نوع من المهارة او الموهبه ....
ولعلكم شاهدتم كيف تسيد المريخ الملعب بعد خروجه دخول العجب في الدقائق القليلة التي لعبها العجب شكل المريخ خطر داهم علي مرمي الترجي وكل ذلك بفضل التحركات الايجابية لقائده.!!!



اخي صخر هل تحكم علي اللاعب من مبارة واحدة 
انت قلت كدة الجلافيط يقولو شنو
*

----------


## غندور

*قلنا كده قالوا صغير يرجى منه!!!!
اكبر ماسورة افريقية اداؤه خصمآ على منظومة الفريق .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

قلنا كده قالوا صغير يرجى منه!!!!
اكبر ماسورة افريقية اداؤه خصمآ على منظومة الفريق .



 ولي بكرة وارغو لاعب صغير ويرجي منه
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*وارغو ازعج دفاع الترجي كثيرا لكن الترجي لعبو معه بعنف
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هذا حالنا نحن مشجعي المريخ .. مشجعي اللحظة الواحدة 
ميدو يحرز اهداف نقول انه الافضل ميدو لا يحوز اهداف هو اسوأ مهاجم

وارغو احرزا هدفا في الساحلي نتغزل به ...وارغو لم يحرز هدفا نصفه بالماسورة

انظرو الى مشجعي الهلال جعلو من هليفة والتهاون وبشة والبقية نجوما يحسمون بهم المباريات ونحن غير قادرين على تشجيع نجم كبير مثل وارغو ..واكبر دليل اليوم
كاسروقا الزي طالب المشجعون ومعظم الصحفيين بشطبه اثبت انه مجتهد وفقط يحتاج التشجيع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

هذا حالنا نحن مشجعي المريخ .. مشجعي اللحظة الواحدة 
ميدو يحرز اهداف نقول انه الافضل ميدو لا يحوز اهداف هو اسوأ مهاجم

وارغو احرزا هدفا في الساحلي نتغزل به ...وارغو لم يحرز هدفا نصفه بالماسورة

انظرو الى مشجعي الهلال جعلو من هليفة والتهاون وبشة والبقية نجوما يحسمون بهم المباريات ونحن غير قادرين على تشجيع نجم كبير مثل وارغو ..واكبر دليل اليوم
كاسروقا الزي طالب المشجعون ومعظم الصحفيين بشطبه اثبت انه مجتهد وفقط يحتاج التشجيع



 100x100
يا ود مامون
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*اتضح بما لا يدعو مجالا للشك ان اللاعب وراغو اكبر مقلب شربه المريخ في تاريخه واصبح خصم علي اداء المريخ من يوم ان دخل تشكيلة المريخ لم يستطيع ان يقدم اداء يدل علي موهبة...
يلعب لعب ارتجالي ليس فيه اي نوع من المهارة او الموهبه ....
ولعلكم شاهدتم كيف تسيد المريخ الملعب بعد خروجه دخول العجب في الدقائق القليلة التي لعبها العجب شكل المريخ خطر داهم علي مرمي الترجي وكل ذلك بفضل التحركات الايجابية لقائده.!!!
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				100x100
يا ود مامون
			
		


تسلم يا ريد بلانيت
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*وارغوووو مغلق مواسيييير
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*طالما لعيبة المريخ بتدسوا من الكورة اي لاعب حنجيبه بطلع ماسورة
النفطي لما الكورة تجيه بيتحير يعمل شنو لغياب الزميل المساند

*

----------


## صخر

*ياناس بدون زعل وبصراحة نحن مشكلة مافي وارغو صغير السن او كبير العمر المشكلة انو يفتقد لي ابسط ابجديات كرة القدم من استلام وتمرير وتسديد...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*كدى عليكم الله فسرو لى دى




البنزرتي الي حب عليه حصل 
تشكيلة انتحارية هجومية 
جابتلك 3 بونتو في ظرف 30 دقيقة 
المريخ ما فهم شيء هبط مرهوج وحتي باش يدور كورة ما ينجمش 
وراغو هذا سنين ربي نسمع فيه ملاعبي كبير 
وهو كارموكو متاع ليتوال قبل خير منو
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*









			
				البنزرتي الي حب عليه حصل
تشكيلة انتحارية هجومية
جابتلك 3 بونتو في ظرف 30 دقيقة
المريخ ما فهم شيء هبط مرهوج وحتي باش يدور كورة ما ينجمش
وراغو هذا سنين ربي نسمع فيه ملاعبي كبير
وهو كارموكو متاع ليتوال قبل خير من
			
		






الوافي الذهبي وين
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الوافي الذهبي وين



 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا غايتو قلته ليهم
انا مافاهم حاجه
لاكن لمن تجو السودان
جيبو معاكم مراتب
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

كدى عليكم الله فسرو لى دى




البنزرتي الي حب عليه حصل 
تشكيلة انتحارية هجومية 
جابتلك 3 بونتو في ظرف 30 دقيقة 
المريخ ما فهم شيء هبط مرهوج وحتي باش يدور كورة ما ينجمش 
وراغو هذا سنين ربي نسمع فيه ملاعبي كبير 
وهو كارموكو متاع ليتوال قبل خير منو



البنزرتى الشى كان دايروا حصل عليه بتشكيلته الهجومية جاب 3 هدف او{ نقط} فى 30 دقيقة.
المريخ نزل مخلوع ما فهم حاجة يفتش الكورة وما لاقيها.
وارغو ال بنسمع بيهو سنين طلع ماسورة
===============================
والله يا شيخ الرشاشات لو سمعوا دى تانى بعلقوا فيها
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

البنزرتى الشى كان دايروا حصل عليه بتشكيلته الهجومية جاب 3 هدف او{ نقط} فى 30 دقيقة.
المريخ نزل مخلوع ما فهم حاجة يفتش الكورة وما لاقيها.
وارغو ال بنسمع بيهو سنين طلع ماسورة
===============================
والله يا شيخ الرشاشات لو سمعوا دى تانى بعلقوا فيها



 










مشكور ياحبيبنا
وارغو لاعب كبير
لاكن الحاصل ليهو شنو ماعارفين










ده كلو هين










الكلام عربى جوبا ده










الله يورينى فيكم  يوم ياتوانسه
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

البنزرتى الشى كان دايروا حصل عليه بتشكيلته الهجومية جاب 3 هدف او{ نقط} فى 30 دقيقة.
المريخ نزل مخلوع ما فهم حاجة يفتش الكورة وما لاقيها.
وارغو ال بنسمع بيهو سنين طلع ماسورة
===============================
والله يا شيخ الرشاشات لو سمعوا دى تانى بعلقوا فيها



شكرا ليك يا الوافي الذهبي
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

ولي بكرة وارغو لاعب صغير ويرجي منه



يا احمد اخوى الماسوره دى كيف؟؟؟؟؟
الراجل لافهم لابنيه جثمانيه 
ضرب يقع ضربوه يقع 
والله فى رأي لايمتلك اى شئ
فاليفسح المجال لمرابط

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

طالما لعيبة المريخ بتدسوا من الكورة اي لاعب حنجيبه بطلع ماسورة
النفطي لما الكورة تجيه بيتحير يعمل شنو لغياب الزميل المساند




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا داير بوست عديل ياترطيبه
الساند الله يافرده
وين الثنائيه مع وارغو

*

----------

